# In-the-works FurSona. Any feedback appreciated. ^^



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

'^^; Yar, still working out some stuff... Also, I switch back and forth between "she" and "I".. I'm a bit of a therian.. '^^ Heh.​ 
*Wyrdfayth Ciarwyn CinÃ¡ed*
(WEIRD-faith key-AR-win kin-AID or kin-AY-ed)​ 
Wyrdfayth:
Unique. "Wyrd" (Old English, "Fate", "Destiny", "Karma", homophonous and ancestral to the modern word "Weird") + "Fayth" (respelling of Faith). This can be taken in its literal sound, "weird faith" (odd beliefs), referring to my personal religion. In addition, my mate's name is Faytandfayth, so this makes reference to him.​ 
Ciarwyn:
Unique. "Ciar" (Irish, "black") + "wyn" (Irish, common in-name alteration of "gwen", meaning "white".) My favorite color scheme, yin and yang, etc.​ 
CinÃ¡ed:
Gaelic, "born of fire".​ 

*Basic Info*​ 
Calling:
Ciarwyn​ 
Age:
18 Years​ 
Sex:
Female​ 
Species:
Badger/Lioness/Ferret/Flying Squirrel..?​ 
Height:
3'11"​ 
Weight:
75 lbs.​ 
*Appearance:*
(In-the-works)​ 
Hair and fur:
Black and white. Hair is mid-length, primarily straight.​ 
Markings:
To be decided​ 
Eye color:
Gray​ 
Other features:
Badger-shaped, with feline limbs, and feline neck/head proportions. Enormous claws adorn slightly too-large paws, her front claws a bit larger than the back. Leathery, furry folds stretch between her arms and torso. A huge tail potrudes from her backside, as she had a lion's sleek tail, but where its tuft would be, a squirrel's full bushy tail had only just begun.​ 
*Behavior and Personality:*
RANDOM. She is known to act like any of her heritage, or anything between. She can be as spastic and ditsy as a squirrel; as calm, determined, or playful as a lioness; as playful, curious, or depressed as a ferret; or even as ferocious as a badger. There is no set trigger for any of these behaviors, nor any cooldown. She can be a spaz, get set off in a matter of seconds, go blind with rage, and go into happy playful mode the moment she's done. ^^​ 
Likes:
Shiny things, not-so-shiny interesting things, cuddling, special male time, playing, tasty food, burrowing, gliding, running, sleeping, special male time, chasing, thinking, pretending, special male time, winning, being awesome and adored, being different, etc.​ 
Dislikes:
Un-shiny un-interesting things, being all alone, the dark, too much work, yucky food, being stuck, writer's block, chasing but not catching, being beat at anything she thinks she's good at, etc.​ 
*History:*
?????????​ 

*Random Extras:*​ 
Clothing/Personal Style:
No clothing most of the time.​ 
Picture:
(Coming eventually)​ 
Skills:
Awesomeness
Manipulation of fire and water​ 
Weaknesses:
Pain in any form. xD​ 
Goal:
To be known as an awesome yet friendly person by as many people as possible. ^^ To help others whenever possible.​ 
Profession:
Wage Slave​ 
Personal quote:
???​ 
Favorite quote:
"I'm only here cuz I'm not all there." ^^​ 
Theme song:
I'm a Bitch, I'm a Lover​ 
Birthdate:
Aug 30, 1990​ 
Star sign:
Virgo​ 
Favorite food:
Berries, Other Fruit, Veggies, Cashews, Chicken, Rice, Ramen, Pasta, Chinese Food, Mexican Food, Italian Food, Carbs in most forms​ 
Favorite drink:
Juices like Naked and Bolthouse Farms, made of nothing but smooshed fruit, fruit juice, and vitamins/minerals. ^^​ 
Favorite location:
Anywhere warm with my mate​ 
Favorite weather:
WARM<3 I like the rain as long as its warm outside and not TOO heavy; a light drizzle or mist is awesome. ^^ Snow is pretty, but only to look at.​ 
Favorite color:
Black, White, Gray, Crimson​ 
Least liked food:
Anything burnt, or even vaguely reminiscent of a burnt taste. Extremely rich foods (chocoate cake with chocolate icing and chocolate sauce topped with chocolate with choco-cream filling, etc.) are delicious for about three bites, but anything past that makes me sick.​ 
Least liked drink:
Coffee​ 
Least liked location:
Anywhere cold alone​ 
Least liked weather:
COLD T.T (Aka, outside now.) Heavy rain is also disliked.​ 
Favorite person:
My mate<3​ 
Least liked person:
Saitiyo-Agito
(I try not to dislike people I haven't known personally, hence the reason this isn't some famous person who's done something, etc.)​ 
Friends:
Hasn't had time to make any yet. =o​ 
Relations:
None of significance thus far other than a mate.​ 
Enemies:
Moyuko. ... Is it sad she has enemies and no friends? x3​ 
Significant other:
A non-furry. =(
Who is sexy. ^^
But doesn't wanna come with me to a furry-con. D=
But is amazing at EVERYTHING. x3
And has superpowers! >:3 ... What do you mean pwning at video games and nerdyness isn't a superpower? D= That's just hurtful.. ;-;​ 
Orientation:
Straight


------------------------------

Big issue: I don't know if I want wings or not... D= They seem overdone.. (And according to certain litmus tests, make a near insta-Sue.. <_< Which is BS.. But whatever..) But I love them.. But I don't know if I'd want them ALL the time. '^^;​


----------



## conicer (Dec 6, 2008)

Add the wings if you really want to.  Your characters are not determined to be Sues or not by some litmus tests.  But what those tests do tell you is how well you are going have to write to prevent your character from being perceived as a Mary Sue.  Which adds in a lot of elbow room.  An Anti Sue isn't very desirable either... >_>


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

Rofl, thank you! That article didn't even begin to encompass my hate of complete "Anti"-Sues. If your character can score Anti-Sue in the average Litmus Test, they:
- have no physically attractive or interesting qualities whatsoever.
- must have the most boring personality an author can muster without taking away all believability that the character is still human(oid).
- must have nothing of particular interest in their history.
- must have little to no relationship with any canon characters.

Essentially, the sort of character it would take to score anit-sue would be good to fill a spot as a cashier during a brief trip to the store or a casual acquaintance of a character seen once or twice briefly in the full story. <_< I HATE litmus tests...

---

'xD Back on topic though... That's the thing. Besides just being a bit overdone (the reason I'm a hybrid instead of a fox; I can't stand to be part of a 'fad', and as my Sona is me, she/I can't be something that's going to drive me crazy to be it), I don't know if I actually DO want them or not. I want to be able to fly, and really fly, but I'm also afraid of heights. '^^; Also, as I said, I don't know if I'd want to ALWAYS have them, and I hate drawing feathered wings, and I wouldn't want to have to hate drawing any part of my Sona.

My PERsona, Rainika, is an unknown species that can transform between a human/elf-looking thing and a half-dragon thing, so I can have wings whenever I want with her. (Yes, I know my persona borders on a fursona. xD)

If I could do that with Ciarwyn, I just might, but even then I'd worry about how that ability would be perceived. I NEED to justify the ability just as much as I need to be unique.. '^^; OCD or something similar, lol.. How would I justify sprouting/losing wings randomly? 'xD


----------



## conicer (Dec 7, 2008)

Just because it's a fad isn't a good reason not to use it  (Similar logic to the people who would use foxes just because it's a fad).

Remember that the only place when your character would be seriously judged would be in the context of a story.  I mean it's kinda hard to write a compelling story when you're the only deity in town .

I can't believe I missed this on my first time through.  Here's a good thread on making believable characters:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=666606


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 8, 2008)

Or IS it? *glomps Okami Amaterasu* *SHOT* xP

Nah, I'm not worried about her believability personality-wise. I'm confident in my ability to write/RP a believable character, especially as her personality is just my own (Ah, the Sona; the one instance where author insertion ISN'T insta-Sue. xP), with my qualities, my faults, and my outlooks.

... >< I just had a thought of how silly she'd look with glider-arms AND wings, which gave me the idea of turning her arms INTO wings (part of the time), but then she'd lose her claws of uber.. =/

'^^; I just need to know if anyone has a justifiable method of shapeshifting. For me to be comfortable with it myself, (not just to look good to others), I need it to be at least semi-logical. (... Is it sad that I just said 'logic' and the first thing to pop in my head was 'maybe the right kind of magic'? 'xD)


----------



## conicer (Dec 8, 2008)

Wyrdfayth said:


> Or IS it? *glomps Okami Amaterasu* *SHOT* xP



Ya got me there. 



> '^^; I just need to know if anyone has a justifiable method of shapeshifting. For me to be comfortable with it myself, (not just to look good to others), I need it to be at least semi-logical. (... Is it sad that I just said 'logic' and the first thing to pop in my head was 'maybe the right kind of magic'? 'xD)



I'm assuming that you want to use something other than the all-useful-but-ambiguous magic?  Welcome to science fiction my friend.  The most common explanation for shapeshifting is the use of nanobots, which can theoretically assemble into any shape if they are of the right complexity and given enough energy.  It's use might be abit painful if used with   Another common one is genetic mutations (from radioactive beams and such), although I wouldn't recommend using it.  As a three year biology student, it makes me cringe whenever people use it as an entire basis (X-men, I'm looking at you!).  Genes are not blueprints, they just make chemistry.  Ah well, almost got into a rant there.  There's more, but these seems to be the most logical of explanations.


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 10, 2008)

Meh, I'm more into fantasy than sci-fi... xP (Coming from the person who wants logical justification! xD)

I thought of going out on a further limb and (as much as people already hate me for being a FOUR-species hybrid xP) adding a fifth, non-animal species. *shot* '^^; How does Badger/Lioness/Ferret/Flying Squirrel/Nymph sound to you? xD *shotdown*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

Wyrdfayth, though you say you prefer a fantasy based reason, another technological possibility, less exotic than nanotech, would be bionics.  Say, a pair of removeable, android wings?  Wings that plug into sockets implanted in her back and shoulders, sockets that tie in to bionic muscles installed in shoulders, back and chest?  Of course, using nano-engineering, these wings could be permanently attached, able to be folded tight against her back, so they don't show under clothing.  If you want to stay fantasy, you could alway give her possession of some magic amulet or talisman, something that would give her the power of flight without wings... or would allow her to call upon wings, and fly in that manner.  Wings that come only when needed or wanted.

Of course, she could always be possessed by a ghost bird of some sort, able to lend her ghostly wings....


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 17, 2008)

x3 At long last, I decided what I want!

I've got the flying squirrel "wings", so I can kind of fly anyway. So as to the looks of wings I want and don't want... ILLUSION!! =D Like, they're 100% useless, but will LOOK like wings if I want them too. ^^

:3 I DO like the idea of an amulet or something to give her that illusory power, though.

.... Of course, now I have a NEW problem.. '^^;

I've decided I MUST have small horns, but I really don't want to make my hybrid-ness any more complicated. So I'm wondering if maybe I should eat my words from before and make a "new" species (which would always technically be a "hybrid of..", but have its own name for the resulting culmination, like a Puggle rather than a Pug/Beagle.. except not just a splice of previous names..).

Also, I can't decide if I want big triangle ears, like a cartoony bat or an Espeon; or if I'd like Skye Terrier ears.

And if I go with Skye Terrier, I can't decide whether or not I want human-like hair or to just be furry (no pun intended).

Finally, I can't figure out why I make things so complicated for myself.. 'xD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't forget... jackalopes have horns, so adding some to your flying squirrel wouldn't be difficult.  As for your other two problems, I happen to like large, battish ears.  Most of my characters have ears like that, for that simple reason.  I also like to stick with fur, but, if I want the look of my character with "hair", I simply give them a mane.  Problem solved.  However, it's entirely up to you....


----------

